# Primos Old Crow Call *New* Line Of Items From Primos!



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ah, another thread in the Dove&Crow hunting area. But i just had to when PRIMOS came out with there new line of items and one of them being a new crow call called The Old Crow, which is designed differntly than the Crow Locator etc. The Description reads as this,
_The Old Crow™ has been designed to replicate the exact volume, pitch and cadence of crows. Whether you're trying to call up a bunch of murderous crows or locate a turkey, the Old Crow™ does it best. By getting the crows stirred up you can pull a gobble out of a weary tom. For a call that's easy-to-blow, use the Old Crow™. The Old Crow™ barrel is crafted from a single piece of laminated hardwood.
_

That sounds like a actuall crow call to me! It has a star rating of 5 from two reviews they read as,
_Another awesome product made by Primos. This is the way a crow call should sound. It is VERY LOUD, and makes realistic crow sounds. It is also great for locating spring gobblers during Spring Gobbler Season, or calling up the crows. This crow call does it all!_
_I think that it is the best crow call out there. _

Well, im defftinly going to buy this baby just thought people could drop some thoughts here!

Thanks,
WingedShooter


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Wingshooter,
I haven't had a chance to try the new crow call by Primos yet. I'm formally an old Mallardtone man. They were made in Illinois. I now use the Jack Mincey crow calls because they are as good or better than the old Mallardtone crow calls of years past. Darrell Gibson and Jack Mincey are both out of North Carolina and they make the best calls on the market today.

I shot 4,076 crows this season with the Jack Mincey calls and an e-caller combined. I used 5,857 hulls for crows this season.

Bob A.


----------

